# modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?



## olee334 (6. Januar 2012)

moin,
habe einen teich, 1000 m2, den ich vor 5 jahren angelegt habe. habe immer 2 regenbogenforellen darin gehabt. bruno und kuno. nun sind sie weg. geklaut nehme ich an. waren schon kleine u-boote. nun habe ich wieder forellen eingesetzt. vor 5 monaten etwa. habe eine gafangen um sie zu verspeisen, doch der appetit ist mir nach dem ersten bissen vergangen. sie schmeckt modrig, muffig, bäh! liegt es am gewässer oder ist es ein pilz, eine krankheit oder so? bekommt mann den geschmack durch eine zubereitungsart wie räuchern z.b. weg? wer kann mir auskunft geben? mit petridank olee334  ;+#c


----------



## Case (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

Das dürfte an Deinem Teich liegen. Sumpfiger Grund mach so einen Geschmack. Mit Räuchern geht das einigermaßen. Ich kenn das von dem Zuchtbecken meines ehemaligen Angelvereins. Nach paar Wochen in der Donau war der Geschmack weg.

Case


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

Moin...
In der Regel kommt sowas durch Bakterien im Wasser, speziell eine "sogenannte Algensorte" Oscillatoria limosa.
Ich habe wegen dieser "Biester" schon eine 4 kg Forelle aus dem Kreidesee Hemmoor in der Tonne versenkt, da sie nicht genießbar war. Als ich mich auf die Suche nach der Ursache machte, wurde ich bei diesen "Algen" fündig...


----------



## Florian1980 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

Vor über 10 Jahren war ich in nem Fischereiverein. Dort schmeckten alle Fische aus dem See auch moderig. Da zurücksetzen sofort beim Vorstand angezeigt wurde bin ich damals ausgetreten. Als ich dann meine ersten Fische im Neckar gefangen habe, wusste ich, wie herrlich Fisch aus nem frische Gewäser schmecken kann. Die Neckarkarpfen schmecken frischer als Forelle und Zander aus dem See damals.


----------



## reticulatus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

Hi,

ein weiteres Problem könnte sein, wenn du Algen drin hast, bei einem hohen Aufkommen bestimmter Algen schmecken die Fische auch so, da sich im Fleisch ein Stoff anreichert, meist im Fett der Fische, manchmal hilf es schon, wenn man die Bauchlappen entfernt, bzw den Fisch filetiert, gegebenenfalls auch das Filet von der Haut trennt.
Fische aus solchen mir bekannten Gewässern mariniere ich meist, bevor ich sie zubereite, oder lasse sie ein paar Tage in sauberen Wasser schwimmen, was zu Hause in einem Regenwasserauffangbecken gut möglich ist, Sauerstoffpumpe sollte dann allerdings Pflicht sein, auch darf das Becken dann nicht in der Sonne stehen.

Ein weiteres Problem wäre zudem, wenn der Teich keinen Zufluß und Abfluß hat, also die Frischwasserzufuhr fehlt.


----------



## olee334 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

danke euch für die antworten. werde mal nach den schuldigen algen suchen und wenn sie es waren, werde ich sie eleminieren- wenn das überhaupt geht.... gibts da was gegen oder dafür um den teich zu säubern?


----------



## olee334 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

ne, zu- u ablauf fehlen leider. ok, danke. sollte zu lösen sein. 20m entfernt läuft eine au / bach. vielleicht kann ich die anzapfenund natürlich den wasser-und bodenverband vorher fragen|abgelehn#q


----------



## reticulatus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

http://www.lavaris-lake.de/de/algoclear.html

http://www.algenfrei.com/

http://suche.t-online.de/fast-cgi/tsc?lang=any&dia=suche&pageSection=&searchSite=&language=&src=&q_opt=&cr=&start=0&more=variante0f&ocr=yes&tax=&y=0&x=0&q=Mittel+gegen+algen+im+Gew%C3%A4sser&adtest=&device=html&comprisedLink=&q_not=&classification=internet-tab_internet_std&excludeSite=&sort=&mandant=bidcs&num=10&encQuery=oxiper&plug_id=&sortdir=&context=internet-tab&tpc=internet&ptl=std&adpage=2&www_start=10&www_num=10&wh=605

Hier mal ein paar Suchergebnisse, zum Teil kann man Algen aber auch mechanisch, also mit einem Rechen oder so entfernen, wenn man sie sieht, genügend Sauerstoffzufuhr , also Wasserbewegung mit Hilfe einer Pumpe hilft zudem auch ein wenig.
Manche Mittel, die oben angegeben sind wirken bündelnd, das heißt man kann die Algen als Knäuel rausholen.
In der Fischzucht wird Oxiper verwendet, allerdings sind mir dessen Wirkung auf Teichbewohner nicht bekannt, auch weiß ich nicht, ob man dies als Privatperson erhält.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

Schmecken Fische muffig liegt das nicht am Schlamm des Teiches sondern an Blaualgen und an das "Geosmin" das die Algen enthalten.

Den Fisch vorher wässern das hilft.


----------



## Pike Fighter (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

Die Algen wirst du so einfach nicht rausbekommen, da es sich vermutlich gar nicht um eine Alge sondern um ein Cyanobakterium handelt. Dieses bakterium photosynthetisiert zwar ist aber mit herkömmlichen Algenbekämpfungsmitteln (Kupfersulfat etc.) nicht zu bekämpfen. Da Phosphate und Sonnenlicht zur Hauptursache zählen, ist eine Nahrungsknappheit erzeugen der einzige (machbare) Weg. Ein paar Seerosen einsetzen und evtl andere Schwimmpflanzen (zum beschatten) sowie Hornkraut als Nahrungskonkurrent. Andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Antibiotikum... allerdings will ich die Fisch dann nicht mehr...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

Hier noch mal was zum "Geosmin" das den modrigen Geschmack bei Fischen hervorruft.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geosmin


----------



## LAC (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: modrig-muffiger fischgeschmack. - woher?*

ole334
Dieser erdige und muffige geschmack deiner forellen, hat ja wildcharakter :q, sagt jedoch aus, dass die fische nicht nuturnah aufgezogen werden. 
Da spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle, von bordie franky bis Gü.a.Pa., ist die problematik schon angeschnitten worden - forellen kommen normal  in solche gewässer nicht vor.

Ich glaube nicht, dass du so einfach den teich ans fließgewässer anschließen kannst - das würde ja bedeuten, dass du sauberes wasser bekommst jedoch schlechtes dem bach zuführst - mindestens eine güteklasse schechter. Du wirst dich wundern, was da für auflagen kommen, wenn du die genehmigung bekommen solltest.
Das problem bei diesen moderigen forellen ist, man sieht es ihnen nicht an - und ich ärgere mich auch immer, wenn ich mal eine put&take anlage aufsuche und fische fange, die muffig schmecken.
Kannst eine kräuterforelle daraus machen, wobei du mit dem gewürz basilikum aufpassen solltest, zuviel kann auch nach erde schmecken.
Ich kenne ein fließgewässer in westfalen, in den 50ger jahren war dieses gewässer von beize verseucht -  später als die gewässergüte gut war, jedoch der boden noch belastet, habe ich oft, bei bestimmter witterung einen venol geruch festgestellt.
Auch die fische hatten es und zwar nur die, die rotes fleisch hatten und sich hauptsächlich von bachfohkrebsen ernährten, die forellen mit hellem fleisch und fische frassen, hatten es nicht. 
So kann sich unsere natur verändern, wenn menschen am gewässer fummeln.


----------

